# find all threads started by a user



## erain (Apr 6, 2009)

reading another post and a reply by DaveNH, got me digging around with the search feature and i found a solution to the post/thread problem. is a little more work but if you want to just view the threads started by yourself or any member, just like you used to be able to do when looking at member profile.

go to the search link right next to the chat link in the upper ring menu.

click on advanced search.

on upper rt side of dropdown box under user name, type in user name desired.

right below that is another dropdown with an arrow, defaulted to find posts, click arrow, select find threads started by user, and click search now.

maybe lots of ya already knew of this but i didnt and i always liked this feature. figure i share in case not known by all.


----------



## ronp (Apr 6, 2009)

Ahh, I see you figured it out thanks buddie.


----------



## drlouis (Apr 6, 2009)

its even easier than that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






click on the users username select 'view public profile'.

look down juust a little ways under "forum info" click on "view all threads started by [user]"


----------



## erain (Apr 6, 2009)

therin the problem lies, since we back up it no longer separates the threads started from the posts. that is the way i used to always do it. it no longer does what it says. on the profileit dont matter if you click on view all posts or view all threads, as of this moment it shows all posts on both. 

this is the only way i have figured out at this time to view just the threads, hopefully the profile option be back soon.

go to the search link right next to the chat link in the upper ring menu.

click on advanced search.

on upper rt side of dropdown box under user name, type in user name desired.

right below that is another dropdown with an arrow, defaulted to find posts, click arrow, select find threads started by user, and click search now.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 6, 2009)

Kool! It works for me, thanks Erain...


----------



## morkdach (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Erain


----------

